# Good resources of blueprints?



## Deleted member 4265 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd find it really helpful if I could find actual blueprints of medieval towns, castles, houses. I've been able to find some prose descriptions of this sort of thing of what a 'typical' town/castle would look like, but I'm really looking for specific examples because I would find it more helpful.

Also I'm looking for more than just European sources. I'd also be interested in Chinese, Japanese, Persian, and Greek examples of roughly the same period.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2015)

Castles, Chateaux, Chateaux Forts and Manor Houses: castle information

And... you'll be there for hours...


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 2, 2015)

Cartographers Guild.
Cartographers' Guild - a community for maps of fantasy, sci-fi and real world locations


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 2, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Castles, Chateaux, Chateaux Forts and Manor Houses: castle information
> 
> And... you'll be there for hours...



Oh man. This site is *AWESOME!!!!!* I don't think I'm ever going to get off of it.


----------

